# I want to see your BEST photobomb.



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

It has to have your GSD in it. Either it's your other dog photobombing your pic of your GSD, or your GSD doing the most epic bomb of all time. Show me your photobombs!! <3


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

This was the day after I pulled Kaiser from the shelter. The pic was supposed to be just Raven.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Hahahaha, love it!! You see Raven looking at Kaiser like *WTF Kaiser!! And it begins.....* LOL!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> This was the day after I pulled Kaiser from the shelter. The pic was supposed to be just Raven.


You totally photoblocked me...........GRRRRRR.

:rofl:


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasha had snow on her nose, looking so cute. I went to take the photo and then she sneezed. I thought it turned out neat so I never deleted the photo. LOL


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

That picture is hilarious, Gsdraven!!!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is mine:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

A photobomb is when your trying to take a picture of something and all of a sudden somebody or something pops into the picture and distracts from the point of the picture..... <3


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> A photobomb is when your trying to take a picture of something and all of a sudden somebody or something pops into the picture and distracts from the point of the picture..... <3


 
oh lol!  i will look for one.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hard to get Osa to hold still long enough for a good pic, but Chops is always there!!!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

lanaw13 said:


> Hard to get Osa to hold still long enough for a good pic, but Chops is always there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, puppy butt!!! <3 LOL!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I had Otto laying down and Enzo sitting. I grab my phone to take a photo of them.... Turned around and they were chewing on each other! What the h***?!?!! where did my cute lil' pose go??


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> A photobomb is when your trying to take a picture of something and all of a sudden somebody or something pops into the picture and distracts from the point of the picture..... <3


Ohhhh oops, thought it meant a photo fail, haha but I still like mine LOL


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Puppies are sweet but such turds... can't get any photos. Have to take 100 to get 5 good ones!! <3 LOL!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

This one was when I was trying to get a photo of Meika who is hiding on the left, but Max moved his big butt in the photo plus Josh wasn't to happy about it. LOL


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That's so true. I still don't have any quite ones of them together. It's killing me to get one... I gave up on it today. They are so great together I just want one perfect pic of them together to show everyone. Jezzzzz


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> LOL


Now thats a BIG butt!!! LMFAO!!! <3


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Lol I love that photo!! That is a huge a**!! (I mean the dog) I don't think I would be to happy about a dog jabbing his butt into my head either. I feel your pain buddy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I was trying to get a picture of Zena and Shasta decided she wanted to get out of the bay window and Zena spazzed lol


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I was trying to get a picture of Zena and Shasta decided she wanted to get out of the bay window and Zena spazzed lol


I actually busted out laughing looking at this one!!! LMFAO!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I was taking a picture of my foster Storm and Layla relaxing on the sofa. Storm 'passed wind' much to Layla's disgust.









This what it was like 1 minute beforehand.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOVE IT!!! thats pretty hilarious. look of total disgust and "how could you do that with my head RIGHT THERE?!"


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Thought I had a pretty decent "stack " shot of Gretchen.....until

I enlarged it on the computer....










Oh Mena......................................what are you doing on Gretchen's head????


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats great.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Crookedcreekranch said:


> I enlarged it on the computer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS PHOTOBOMB!! Great!! True definition!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Sue Smart said:


> I was taking a picture of my foster Storm and Layla relaxing on the sofa. Storm 'passed wind' much to Layla's disgust.


Hahahahahaha, I just LOL'ed!! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I have a whole series I put on Facebook entitled "Creepy Monkey"
Here's a sampling.........

































These two smiling fools have no idea what awaits them.......


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

These are all great!!


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Aunt Callie and baby Hank


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Hahaha, AWESOME Callie!! LOL!!


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

Amusing thread! I don't have a photo bomb pic but I have a video I was making of my GSD puppy and from under the lens, up pops the face of my Chinese Crested, looking as if he is trying to see inside the camera. It was amusing to watch the video and see him pop in and out like that. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

I was taking a picture of Ze'eva slipping on the window cover that blew into the yard from a winter storm and Izzy ran over to see what was going on and the second I took the pic there she was with her head and part of her body in the picture.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, I was JUST photobombed by my foster cat.... So of course I thought of this thread. 

I was trying to take a picture of my girl Tessa and my foster dog Chaos both laying their heads in my lap, when Sassy popped in.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lin that is to cute.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

hahaha I have some good ones. I'll put one here when I get home :]


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Does it count if he photo bombed himself? 
That's my camera strap in his mouth.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

This thread is hilarious! I have to try and find a couple of pics.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally a photo thread that my pics fit into!! LOL

Here are two of Zisso wearing his antlers at Christmas, in which he was clearly NOT thrilled with:

















And my girl Nadia laughing at the cat for being 'trapped' in the crate


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Mr. Bignose


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I call this one "Peek a Boo Reina"
While taking the new family portrait upon puppy pick up ....look who snuck into the photo........










Or this one is even funnier....same portrait attempt and Tasha sneaks up from behind and starts licking his ear...sending everyone into hysterics










HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Crookedcreekranch said:


> I call this one "Peek a Boo Reina"
> While taking the new family portrait upon puppy pick up ....look who snuck into the photo........
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of those when you see it, you'll pee your pants..... LMFAO!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lin said:


> Well, I was JUST photobombed by my foster cat.... So of course I thought of this thread.
> 
> I was trying to take a picture of my girl Tessa and my foster dog Chaos both laying their heads in my lap, when Sassy popped in.



HAHAHAHA. Photobomb!!! <3 Love your foster kitty!!!! <3


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> Mr. Bignose


Hahahaha, Gotta love the nose!!!! I always get his ears in my pictures, because he insists on sitting infront of me while taking pictures!!!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Maggie,taken yesterday on an outing to one of our local lakes.*


----------



## rgold1963 (Oct 23, 2010)

Rex at 6 weeks with one of his siblings getting in the picture and then at 5 1/2 months with his new girlfriend getting in the shot.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

*Tug anyone?*

Harley and Chevy (4lb toy poodle), were playing tug when miss MyNewt decided to run thru the photo shoot!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I wanted to take a pic of the mess of my friends car, but as soon as i opened the back door Diabla tought it was HER car and we were going for a ride...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Another one of Diabla being... herself. From when we hosted Ziggy.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My husband was trying to get Rosa to do a "snow angel" when Niko stuck his face in the frame. Well, there were treats involved, so he had to be there.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I think were all understanding photobomb now because these are all awesome!!!! I'm getting a great laugh!!! <3


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Molly .










The girls helping with the dishes.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> This was the day after I pulled Kaiser from the shelter. The pic was supposed to be just Raven.


The look on Raven's face is PRICELESS!!! :rofl:


OMG I read the whole thread and my sides hurt!!!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trying to get a rear shot of Nash . . . Lloyd just had to sneak in there









Supposed to be a nice picture of Rhea (inlaws lab) running:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The Tasha picture reminded me of another foster cat photobombing me... 










I guess she thought I wasn't smiling big enough in the first photo I took. I was trying to take a picture of my new glasses to show a friend, and she popped up on my shoulder so I started laughing.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Catu said:


> I wanted to take a pic of the mess of my friends car, but as soon as i opened the back door Diabla tought it was HER car and we were going for a ride...


Too funny! 

I repeat: these are all so great!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lin said:


> The Tasha picture reminded me of another foster cat photobombing me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her face is saying "Maaaaah, I forgot to check your teeth for the picture!! Hold on, I think I see something?! Waaaaaaait, Is that tuna? WHAT?! You told me there was no more tuna?!!!!!!"


----------

